# changing a MS170 to 1/4 pitch, for carving bar, in pictures



## troutfisher

I want to show how easy it is to switch to 1/4 pitch on this saw. Here's my little ms170. I'm going to install a 1/4 pitch sprocket, and a 12" dime tip carving bar and chain. 









the parts you need......






Remove the E-clip that holds the sprocket on. be careful, this thing will go flying if you let it.






remove the washer, and the sprocket. Now is a good time to grease the bearing.







Installing the new sprocket, notice the notch in the clutch drum....this drives the oil pump, be sure to line up the notch and the little wire by the clutch. you'll feel it drop in.


----------



## troutfisher

Install the washer and E-clip....






Install your bar and chain...







Yes, the chain looks loose. You need to run the chain loose on a carving bar to keep from burning the tip. I've never had a chain come off. You'll get used to how to tension your chain.


----------



## troutfisher

There ya go, nothing to it. Hope this helps someone get set up!


----------



## RIX

Thanks for the info man, good pics. Its nice to have good guys like you take the time to post this stuff for us newb's to learn. Thanks Again.


----------



## 7ShawnT

*2 ?'s*

1. What is the difference in "dime tip" & "quarter tip"?

2. Do you know if there is a 1/4' rim setup available? I set up my saw with a rim & drum style drive.

Thanx, Shawn


----------



## troutfisher

7ShawnT said:


> 1. What is the difference in "dime tip" & "quarter tip"?
> 
> 2. Do you know if there is a 1/4' rim setup available? I set up my saw with a rim & drum style drive.
> 
> Thanx, Shawn



Dime tip bars- the tip is the size of a dime.

quarter tip bars- the tip is the size of a quarter.

dime tip lets you do more detail, quarter tip is tougher. 

yes 1/4 pitch rim is available.


----------



## carvinmark

7ShawnT said:


> 1. What is the difference in "dime tip" & "quarter tip"?
> 
> 2. Do you know if there is a 1/4' rim setup available? I set up my saw with a rim & drum style drive.
> 
> Thanx, Shawn



The dime tip is about the same size on the tip of the bar as a dime, Quarter tip is about the size of a quarter.
You can get 1/4" rim sprockets, I have one on a saw.


----------



## carvinmark

LOL, we posted about the same time, sorry


----------



## troutfisher

Here's a link for your 1/4 pitch rim.


http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/1086?mv_session_id=myrssnMR&product_sku=CSR 14


----------



## Tree Machine

On my 346XP I switched over to a 3/8 8-pin from a .325 7-pin and put on a titanium carving bar and the 3/8 pitch, low-profile mini chain like on the top-handled models.

I've been 16 months with this system (also, the 346XP has a power-ported exhaust). I absolutely love it, with one exception- it doesn't do plunge cuts. However, it bucks firewood like a laser light saber, very fast and impressive.


----------



## 7ShawnT

troutfisher said:


> Here's a link for your 1/4 pitch rim.
> 
> 
> http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/1086?mv_session_id=myrssnMR&product_sku=CSR 14



Thanx, I did not see that when I was looking this morning!

Shawn


----------



## 7ShawnT

carvinmark said:


> The dime tip is about the same size on the tip of the bar as a dime, Quarter tip is about the size of a quarter.
> You can get 1/4" rim sprockets, I have one on a saw.



Will the quarter tip last longer, as it is not as tight of a turn on the chain, and thereby run "cooler"?

I'm sure each must have it's advantages and disadvantages!

Still learning,

Shawn


----------



## troutfisher

7ShawnT said:


> Will the quarter tip last longer, as it is not as tight of a turn on the chain, and thereby run "cooler"?
> 
> I'm sure each must have it's advantages and disadvantages!
> 
> Still learning,
> 
> Shawn



All my carving bars are dime tip, I've never used a quarter tip but I think you've got it right.


----------



## 7ShawnT

Tree Machine said:


> On my 346XP I switched over to a 3/8 8-pin from a .325 7-pin and put on a titanium carving bar and the 3/8 pitch, low-profile mini chain like on the top-handled models.
> 
> I've been 16 months with this system (also, the 346XP has a power-ported exhaust). I absolutely love it, with one exception- it doesn't do plunge cuts. However, it bucks firewood like a laser light saber, very fast and impressive.



Why wouldn't a carving bar be able to do plunge cuts?

Isn't there less chance of kick back? And with it cranked up, just push it in! Right?

Or is this because of the style of chain?

Shawn


----------



## troutfisher

7ShawnT said:


> Why wouldn't a carving bar be able to do plunge cuts?
> 
> Isn't there less chance of kick back? And with it cranked up, just push it in! Right?
> 
> Or is this because of the style of chain?
> 
> Shawn



I plunge cut with a carving bar a lot. 

Yes, less chance of kickback. The smaller the nose radius, the safer the bar.

When you start a plunge cut, keep the rear of the saw lower than tip, start the cut with the bottom part of the tip and roll up into the cut once the tip is safely into the wood.
Here's some info from Husky on plunge cuts. http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/files/cs/banners/chainsaw_cons.pdf


----------



## Tree Machine

Part of the deal on plunge-cutting with carving bars is that there is no sprocket roller tip. The friction can become very intense if you force it and the wear on the bar tip (and chain) can be extreme. Troutfisher has shared the proper technique if you must plunge.

My tip has worn to the point of the chain wearing down and 'into' the tip, but it has taken a long time to get there. There will become a point where the drivers will start wearing on the inner bar as it passes over the tip. Once this starts happening I'll retire that bar, but I will definitely use the carving bar/ LP chain again. It's been an impressive combo.


----------



## 7ShawnT

troutfisher said:


> When you start a plunge cut, keep the rear of the saw lower than tip, start the cut with the bottom part of the tip and roll up into the cut once the tip is safely into the wood.
> Here's some info from Husky on plunge cuts. http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/files/cs/banners/chainsaw_cons.pdf




Yeah, that's how I do it if I need too, but I try not to If I can help it!

Shawn


----------



## earl the carver82

Ci


troutfisher said:


> Install the washer and E-clip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install your bar and chain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the chain looks loose. You need to run the chain loose on a carving bar to keep from burning the tip. I've never had a chain come off. You'll get used to how to tension your chain.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> troutfisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to show how easy it is to switch to 1/4 pitch on this saw. Here's my little ms170. I'm going to install a 1/4 pitch sprocket, and a 12" dime tip carving bar and chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the parts you need......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the E-clip that holds the sprocket on. be careful, this thing will go flying if you let it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remove the washer, and the sprocket. Now is a good time to grease the bearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing the new sprocket, notice the notch in the clutch drum....this drives the oil pump, be sure to line up the notch and the little wire by the clutch. you'll feel it drop in.
Click to expand...


----------



## earl the carver82

Hi troutman can u send me a pic I can't see your pics on how to install 1/4 pitch sprocket I have a ms 170 and need to know how to do it thanks,earl


----------



## Handy Man

This is very informative. I'm new to this so I might have to try it bits by bits. Thanks for this, man. Great help!


----------

